# New Brunswick EOI invitation for



## BhartiKundal (May 19, 2016)

Hi,
I have submitted my EOI under New Brunswick on 18th May 2016.What is the average waiting time to get an invitation to apply?



----------------------
MAY 18 2016 : NB applied EOI
IELTS: S8 L8 W7 R8
Points:74/100
CRS:435


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

The only way to get an Invitation to Apply is to enter the Express Entry pool. There is no other way to get an ITA than through the Express Entry program. 

You are welcome to apply for a Provincial Nomination (PNP) through a province, but a PNP alone won't get you anything... it's vital that you have an Express Entry profile set up... only then, when the PNP is added to your Express Entry profile, will the PNP get you an ITA.

See the video linked in the "How Express Entry Works" sticky at the top of this branch for information on how the Express Entry program works.


----------



## BhartiKundal (May 19, 2016)

Hi,

Thank you for the answer.I do have the Express Entry profile with a CRS of 435.Thank you!!But my question is on average waiting time to get an invite.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

BhartiKundal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for the answer.I do have the Express Entry profile with a CRS of 435.Thank you!!But my question is on average waiting time to get an invite.


It would depend on what your CRS score is and what the drawn CRS is.... it could be the next draw, it could be four draws from now, nobody knows what number the government will draw.

Based on the past history of the CRS draws, it would seem that a CRS score of _less than_ 450 probably won't get you an ITA. The Express Entry program has been active for almost a year and a half and the lowest CRS drawn in that time has been 450 and no lower. Again, it's impossible to know if it will go lower than 450, but based on the known facts (i.e. it's been open for 17 months and has not gone lower than 450, ever), it's probably _not_ going to break the 450 barrier.


----------



## BhartiKundal (May 19, 2016)

I think my question is not clear.Express Entry profile is needed to apply for any province.So I have applied for New Brunswick PNP.The minimum point requirement is 65 out of 100 and I have 74.So,I am specifically asking about PNP over here.I understand that the CRS has never went down for Express entry.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Ah... the whole misunderstanding stems from the whole "Invitation to apply" aspect of your question... there is no such thing as an "invitation to apply" for the PNP program - you submit your paperwork and the province processes it and if it's approved, you're issued with a PNP to your Express Entry profile and if it's not approved, you receive nothing.

If you'd just asked "how long does it take for the province of New Brunswick to process PNP applications," then there would have been no confusion.

Anyway, going back to your original question, I don't know how long each specific province takes to offer a PNP to qualified applicants - it _is_ a government office that you're dealing with, and governments aren't known for the speed of their work. 

My advice to you would be to consult the Province of New Brunswick (NB) website to see what they say about how long they take to offer nominations - the government of Canada says that it has a 6 month timeline for processing ITA paperwork, so I'd imagine that the provinces will take a few months as well (I honestly don't know how long they'll take). If you can't find an answer on the NB website, perhaps you could try emailing them (I don't have an email address - you should be able to find something on the website)... there again, I don't know long it will take for you to hear back from them (government = S L O W).

Good luck to you!


----------



## BhartiKundal (May 19, 2016)

Thank you for the valuable inputs.I am so sorry for the confusion that I created.Still anewbie to the process.


----------



## BhartiKundal (May 19, 2016)

Do you have any idea about the Software Jobs in NB?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

BhartiKundal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for the answer.I do have the Express Entry profile with a CRS of 435.Thank you!!But my question is on average waiting time to get an invite.



There are a lot of factors involved so do not assume that you are going to get an invite.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

colchar said:


> There are a lot of factors involved so do not assume that you are going to get an invite.


Well, with a 435 CRS, he stands a _good_ chance of getting an ITA *if* he can secure himself a PNP... after all, the PNP would boost his rank score to >1000 - the draw that was held 2 weeks ago had a minimum CRS of 534.

Whether or not software job prospects in NB are good is another thing. New Brunswick doesn't strike me as being very tech oriented like say Vancouver or Toronto.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Well, with a 435 CRS, he stands a _good_ chance of getting an ITA *if* he can secure himself a PNP... after all, the PNP would boost his rank score to >1000 - the draw that was held 2 weeks ago had a minimum CRS of 534.
> 
> Whether or not software job prospects in NB are good is another thing. New Brunswick doesn't strike me as being very tech oriented like say Vancouver or Toronto.


Job prospects, which will obviously factor into the decision, was one of the factors I was thinking of.


----------

